# Protection for cables under bottom bracket.



## PaulSecteur (2 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I have a Carrera Kraken and the cable for the front an rear derailers run under the bottom bracket, there is no outer cable, its just the steel inner.

Is there anything I can get or do that will protect them from the crud thrown up by the front wheel?

I do intend to keep it clean and maintain them, but as they say "An ounce of prevention is better than a pound of cure"


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2010)

a bit of grease will be fine.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> a bit of grease will be fine.


Ditto.


----------



## Ian H (2 Mar 2010)

Mudguards.

With mudflaps.


----------



## Ian H (2 Mar 2010)

Actually, I'm not sure grease is good in an area where road dirt is thrown. I'd go for regular cleaning and WD40 to keep corrosion at bay.


----------



## Cubist (4 Mar 2010)

Keep them clean. Err, that will be about it...


----------



## 02GF74 (4 Mar 2010)

> I've never done anything on the bikes I've had with this arrangement.



yep, me neither. if you buy stainless steel inner cables, which are all of about £3, yo fit and forget.


----------



## Landslide (4 Mar 2010)

Save your attention for the cable outers - once water and grit get inside them, that's when you start getting problems.


----------



## spence (4 Mar 2010)

Get yourself some SRAM Flak Jackets they include a sleve for any exposed inner. Or run (convert to) full length outer.


----------



## Debian (4 Mar 2010)

Teflon coated SS cables is all you need.


----------

